# Road to being a Mass Monster



## BIG C (Aug 7, 2004)

I have started a journal on another site, but I will post here also.

Day 15-
Aug 5

Got off work at 3pm quick nap from 4pm till 8pm then to the gym. Another 16 hour day ahead, I just can't wait.

Workout-

Behind the neck press
2x 10 bar
1x 10 95
1x 8 135
1x 8 155(+1 rep)

Shrugs
1x 10 135
1x 10 185
1x 10 225
1x fail 135

Behind back shrugs
2x 10 135

Dumbell press
1x 8 55's
1x 8 65's
1x 8 75's

Plate Front Raise( like dumbell front-raises but with a 45 plate)
3x 8 45
Abs-
twist each side
3x fail
Weighted Crunches
6x fail

Side laterals
1x fail 15's
1x fail 25's
1x fail 15's

Bent over rear laterals
1x fail 20's
2x fail 25's

Great workout today. Shoulders still pumped at work tonight. I could barely shave my head when I got to work at 11pm my shoulders were acheing so bad. LOL

Supp-
Same
Diet-
Shake upon waking- 8pm
2 chicken soft tacos when I got to work- 11pm
Shake 4am
6 whole eggs 7am (haven't eaten this yet, but going to the cafeteria when it opens this morning)
Going to eat more on daylight today 7am-3pm . I would have had an extra meal on 11-7 am, but I was able to sneak in a little nap. LOL
I have a 16 hour break from work tonight get off at 3pm don't have to be back till 7am Sat. I will defintly grab some much needed rest.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 7, 2004)

I need to give a little more info.

Diet-

More or less the same every day- 

eat 7-8 times a day every 2-3 hours

protein shakes 
peanutbutter wheat bread sand.
chicken/ beef whole wheat pasta
eggs
tuna
chicken breast
lean burger wheat bread
Lean beef, soft taco, onions, jalapenos, lettuce, low fat mexican cheese

Suppliments
3000 mg glucosamine(spelling?)
1500 mg Hawthorne Berry
Multi Vit
On M1T right now I have ran for almost 3 weeks.  I have not gained a lot of weight, but have definitly lost a lot of fat.  Started with 10 mg now at 20 mg<take 10 mg twice daily 12 hours apart>(do have everything planned out including pct. Did 3 weeks Milk thistle. Had liver, cholesterol, and triglycerides checked)
Running M1T for the 3 weeks, then 2 weeks off, then back on for 3 more weeks.


Weight 213 at begining now 216



Intro-

I have worked out for 3 years. I have never eaten right until I started on this forum. I feel so much better since I have lost weight. I had blown up to 243 in January of this year. 

I am still learning so any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 7, 2004)

Day 16

Even though I was tired I Hit the gym after work-

Close grip bench
2x 10 bar
1x 10 135
1x 8 225
1x 10 225

Curl bar
1x 10 bar
3x 8 75

Dumbell overhead ext.( 2 handed grip)
1x 10 65
1x 10 75
1x 10 95

Hammer curls
2x 8 45

Push-downs
1x fail 60
2x fail 70

Curl machine( 3 sets of 3 different tension settings no rest)
3x 8 50
3x 6 50
3x 6 50

Bi's and tri's so pumped felt like they would explode LOL. I could barely bend my arms.

Went home had a double scoop protein shake and 2 chicken thighs.

Played a few games of doom 3 multi-player, and knocked slam out from 7pm till 530am. Back at work now for another 16 hour day.

7am till 11pm tonight.

I can't wait till Monday going for my 1st 300 bench. Then I am coming off the M1T for 2 weeks.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 7, 2004)

Day 17/ 18

Taking off training.  

Going for my best bench ever on Monday.  Can't wait!!


----------



## BIG C (Aug 9, 2004)

Day 19



I feel awesome I hit 300 on the bench today!!!

I was stuck at 285 for so long!!

Workout-

Bench
2x 10 bar
2x 10 135
1x 5 185
1x 3 225
1x 1 275
1x 1 300
1x 1 315<MISS>
1x 11 225<burn out>

Incline Bench
1x 10 135
1x 8 185
1x 5 225

Decline Bench
1x 10 135
1x 8 225

Cable Flyes
1x fail 30
2x fail 40

Dumbell Skull Crushers
3x 8 30's

Felt wiped out after this workout. Probably all the overtime. Atleast I am off until Thursday 3pm.

Supp-

Last day M1T
Start PCT for 2 weeks back on for 3 weeks, then PCT again!


----------



## BIG C (Aug 10, 2004)

Day 20-

Supp-

600 mg 6OXO<2 doses 300 in the morning 300 before bed>
3000 mg glucosamine(spelling?)
3000 mg Milk Thistle
Multi Vit

Diet- 

7-8 meals

Going to hit legs today after mailing Ebay itmes off. I will post workout later.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 10, 2004)

Day 20 cont.

Just finished cutting the grass.

Workout earlier today-
Front squats
1x 10 bar
2x 6 135
1x 6 155
1x 6 185 <felt great, but didn't want to push lower back>

Leg Ext<has 3 settings different tension on them. Used all 3 each set.>
1x fail 50
2x fail 70

Leg curl<has 3 settings different tension on them. Used all 3 each set.>
2x fail 50

Standing calf raises
2x fail 95<slow pause at top/ bottom>
1x fail 95<fast reps>

Curls<curl bar>
1x 10 50
1x 8 60
1x 8 70

Hammers
1x 10 30's
1x 10 35's
1x 8 30's<shoulders acheing from chest yesterday>

Preacher curl machine
3x 3x fail 50<has 3 settings different tension on them. Used all 3 each set.>

Shoulders were really sore after working chest yesterday.  Maybe I should have taken the day off.

I'm going to take off tomm. and hit back on Thursday.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 11, 2004)

Day 21-

Looks like yard work day today! How Fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We have family coming in town later this week, so I have to have the flower-beds looking great. 

Way too many weeds in there LOL!

Workout-

Day off today Shoulders were really sore yesterday, so taing the day off today.

Supp-

same

Diet-

7-8 meals


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

everything is looking good man, good luck with your goals


----------



## BIG C (Aug 11, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> everything is looking good man, good luck with your goals


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 11, 2004)

what does a typical meal for you look like exactly?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

Big,

How long you been training ?  Got some nice lifts in there


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what does a typical meal for you look like exactly?


 I'll give an examle of yesterday's diet-

 7am - Protein shake double scoop 42 grams protein
 10am -  peanut butter on 2 pieces of wheat bread
 1pm -  Chicken/ lean beef , cheese on soft taco
 3pm - 1 can tuna/ spoonful light mayo/ spoonful wseet pickles
 6pm - cheat meal for the week- ate at a all you can eat buffet- meatloaf/ potatoes-<usally have a cheat meal once a week> If I hadn't eaten out then I would have had Chicken/ wheat pasta.
 9pm - protein shake double scoop 42 grams protein


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Big,
> 
> How long you been training ?  Got some nice lifts in there


 I have been training for 3 years now. I just started eating right(7-8 meals a day) about 6 months ago.  Eating right has made a big difference, as far as recovery and muscle gains.  Also cutting out all that cold beer has helped a lot too!! LOL!!

 I was up to 243 this winter now around 215.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

Day 22-

 Not very happy Today!!  Not going to get to lift today!

 Didn't know I had an overtime this morning, but got a call at 7am.  I have to work 3-11pm too( a 16 hour day!!), so I totally miss the gym.  I was looking forward to back day too.  Sucks big time!!  Guess I will have to hit back tomm, before work at 3pm.

 Diet-
 So far-
 7am- double scoop protein shake-
 9am- peanut butter on 2 pieces of wheat
 11am- protein bar 29 carbs/ 34 protein

 Supp-
 same


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

Day 22 cont.
 Still pissed i didn't get my workout in today.

 Diet cont.-
 1pm 1 can tuna/ 1 spoonful light mayo/ 1 spoonful sweet relish
 4pm beef roast/ light mexican cheese/ jalepenos/ on soft taco


 Bored at work! stuck here until 11pm


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

At least you'll have a nice paycheck this week... more money to buy protein.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 12, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> At least you'll have a nice paycheck this week... more money to buy protein.


 True!  LOL


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 12, 2004)

on ur workout days u gotta be eating a hella lot more IMO, especially those 2 hours after ur workouts..


----------



## BIG C (Aug 13, 2004)

Day 23-

 Workout-

 Rack pulls <below knee>
 1x 10 bar
 1x 10 135
 1x 10 225
 1x 6 315
 1x 4 405

 Bent over rows
 1x 10 135
 1x 8 185
 1x 8 185

 Close grip pull downs
 1x 8 120
 1x 8 150
 1x 8 180

 Machine rows Seated< each set 3 different tension settings no rest>
 3x 8 70
 3x 8 90
 3x 8 110

 Dumbell rows
 1x 8 50
 1x 8 65

 Pull Ups
 1x fail close grip
 1x fail wide grip

 Back felt great today!!

 Working another 16 hour day 3-11pm/ 11-7 am.  Got to love this overtime!!

 Diet- 7-8 meals

 Supp- same


----------



## BIG C (Aug 13, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> on ur workout days u gotta be eating a hella lot more IMO, especially those 2 hours after ur workouts..


 I try not to eat too many carbs, I put on fat really easily. I just lost a lot of weight and definitly do not want to have to do that again!

  Do you have any suggestions?  Am I eating the wrong foods?

 I had 2 large chicken/ lean beef soft tacos after this last workout and a protein shake before.  I usually eat some type of protein every 3 hours.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 14, 2004)

Day 24-
  Aug 14

  Shoulder day!!

 Slept from 8am till 1215 pm. Not a lot of rest, but I wanted to get my shoulder workout in this week, before heading back to work today. A little tired when I woke up, but an eph/ cafe stack perked me right up.

  Workout-

  Behind the neck press
  1x 10 bar
  1x 8 135
  1x 6 155
  1x 6 165( plus 10)

  Barbell Shrugs
  1x 10 135
  1x 8 185
  1x 6 225
  1x 5 275 <started losing grip could have gotten another, need to use my straps next time!>( plus 25)
  1x fail 135 burnout

 Behind the back shrugs
 2x 10 135

  Standing Military Press
  1x 8 135
  1x 6 135
  1x 3 155 

  Sitting dumbell side laterals
  1x fail 15's
  1x fail 20's
  1x fail 15's <lats on fire LOL>

  Lying rear laterals<on incline bench>
  3x fail 15's

  Plate front raises
  1x 8 45 plate
  1x 6 45 plate
  1x 6 45 plate

  Abs
  3x fail lower abs<weighted>

  6x fail upper abs<weighted>

  3x fail side twist<wieghted>

  Abs on fire, actually started cramping on my on the last set of twist.  Gotta love it!!

  Diet -

  Protein shake when I woke, before the gym.

 Protein shake after workout. The gym made me one. 2 scoops protein, 1/2 banana, 2 scoops peanut butter, 1 shot of honey. Man was it good!! Finishing it off now. The only problem it reminds me of "Pulp Fiction". It was a $5.00 shake!! LOL

  Got another 16 hour day today 3-11pm /11-7am.  

  One good thing plenty of time to eat!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice lifts Big C!  Your lifts and weight are almost identical to mine.  I was up to 242 about 2 years ago, and am 213 now, about the same as you.  How old are you?


----------



## BIG C (Aug 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice lifts Big C! Your lifts and weight are almost identical to mine. I was up to 242 about 2 years ago, and am 213 now, about the same as you. How old are you?


Hey, Jersey Devil I'm 31.  How about you?


----------



## BIG C (Aug 15, 2004)

Day 25-

 Taking a day off today. This overtime has talken a toll on me. Awful headache today. Going to get some sleep tonight only 8 hours of work tonight.

  Looking forward to big chest tomm!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

Uh, an ancient 48...


----------



## BIG C (Aug 15, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Uh, an ancient 48...


  Good luck with your lifting!


----------



## BIG C (Aug 16, 2004)

Day 26-

 Feel a lot better after having a good nights sleep.

 Hit the gym before work tonight.

 Workout-

 Bench
 1x10 bar
 1x10 135
 1x1 225
 1x1 275
 1x1 315<help trying to get accustomed to the weight>
 1x3 275
 1x6 245
 1x8 225<burnout>

 Dumbell Skull Crushers (15 sec rest between sets)
 1x8 30
 2x8 35

 Dumbell lying tri' Blast- Hard to explain- very slow dumbell skull crushers then rotate to chest blow up fast
 1x8 35
 1x8 40
 1x8 45

 Pushdowns
 1x8 80
 1x8 90
 1x8 100

 Tri's were shot! LOL

 Ran out of time or I would have hit cable flyes.

 I know it has only been a week, but I seem to be keeping my strength gains after M1T.  
 Next week I plan on doing reps of 3.  Going to leave the single's for when I start my next cycle of M1T.  1 More week!
 SUpp-

 Same

 Diet-

 11am(when I woke up)Protein shake before and after workout(230pm).

 Lean beef on wheat bread(530pm)

 Going to grab a can of tuna now.(8pm)

 I will have a few more meals before going to bed tonight.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 18, 2004)

Day 27/ 28-

Missed posting my workout from yesterday (Really busy at work yesterday), so I'm posting them both today.

Workout- Day 27

Front Squats
1x10 bar
2x 6 135
1x 6 185
1x 4 205(plus 20)

One legged leg ext
1x 10 50
2x 10 70

Leg curls seated
3x fail 90

Standing calf raises
2x fail 95

Abs Side twist weighted
3x fail

Abs Crunches weighted
4x fail

Seated calf raises
2x fail 45< pause at top/ bottom>
1x fail 45 burn out

Workout- Day 28 

Hit the gym before work today. Working 3-11pm and 11-7am.  I just love these 16 hour days.

Rack pulls<dropped down a pin>
1x 10 bar
1x 10 135
1x 8 225
1x 6 315
1x 4 405

Bent over rows-
1x 10 135
1x 6 185
1x 6 205

Pulldowns behind the neck
1x 8 70
1x 8 90
1x 8 110

T-Bar rows
1x 10 135
1x 8 225
1x 6 315

Seated Machine Rows
1x 3x 70
1x 3x 110

Totally wiped out!

Diet- 
going well.  Did have a piece of cake from the Baby Shower last night.  I just couldn't resist. LOL

Supp- 
cut back to 400 mg 6OXO today.  200 in the morning and 200 before bed.

Start back on M1T Monday for 3 weeks.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 19, 2004)

Day 29-

Just woke up and had a double scoop protein shake, shot of milk, 2 scoops peanut butter, a shot of honey and ice cubes.  Blended it up and the shake taste great!!

I am beat down from working, and taking the day off today.  Going to hit the gym tomm. Bi's and Tri's.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 20, 2004)

Day 30-


Workout-

Close grip bench-
1x 10 bar
1x 6 185
1x 6 225
1x 6 245< help on last rep >

Straight bar Curls
1x 10 45
1x 8 65
1x 8 85

Skull crushers
1x 8 80
1x 8 90
1x 8 110

Super Set< alternate dumbell curls and hammer curls>
1x 6 25's
1x 6 30's
1x 6 35's

Rope Push Downs
3x 10 60

Reverse Curls
3x 8 50

Dips 
3xfail

Machine Preacher Curls(each set of 3 no rest different tensions)
1x 3 x fail 70
1x 3 x fail 50
1x 3 x fail 30

Felt great working out this morning.  Back at home and getting ready to go to sleep.  Have to work 2 "16" hour days this weekend starting tonight at 11pm.

Diet-

7 meals

Supp- 

Same


----------



## BIG C (Aug 21, 2004)

Day 31-

 Workout-

 I sneaked out of work for a quick workout.

 Couldn't push the heavy weights due to not enough time to rest between sets.

 Behind the neck press-
 1x 10 bar
 1x 8 95
 1x 8 135
 1x 2 185( last rep help no time to rest between sets!!)

 Shrugs
 1x 10 135
 2x 8 225
 1x fail 135

 Plate raises front
 3x 8 45 plate

 Side laterals
 1x fail 20's
 3x fail 15's

 Sitting Machine Shoulder press
 1x 10 60
 1x 8 90
 1x 8 110

 Fast workout, and didn't get in all the exercises I would have liked to.  I felt rushed, but at least I had a great shoulder pump when I got back to work.


 Diet-
 7 meals

 Supp- 
 Same -almost finished 6OXO.  Going to take first does of M1T tomm. night.  Going to go on for 3 weeks.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 22, 2004)

Day 32-
Aug - 22

Day off today from the gym.

Supp-

Took last dose of 6OXO this morning.  Started first does fo M1T tonight.


Diet-

7 meals

Going to hit chest tomm night before coming to work.  
Can't wait!


----------



## BIG C (Aug 23, 2004)

Day 33-

 Aug 23

 Workout-

 Bench
 2x 10 bar
 1x 10 135
 1x 5 185
 1x 3 225
 1x 3 245
 1x 3 265
 1x 3 275
 1x 3 285 (help on last 2 reps)
 1x 8 225 (burn out)
 <going to do 3-5 reps the next 2 weeks, then go for a max after that>

 Flyes incline(cable)
 1x 10 30
 2x 10 40

 Incline dumbell Press
 1x 10 50
 1x 8 75
 1x 10 85

 Dumbell skull crushers
 3x 8 45's (15 sec rest between sets)

 Dumbell slow down fast press
 3x 8 45's

 One arm cable pull downs
 1x 10 20
 2x 8 30(tri's toast after this LOL)

 Decline flyes (cable)
 1x 8 30
 1x 8 40
 1x 8 30

 Diet -
 Adding extra protein 7 meals

 Supp-
 Increased to 10mg every 12 hours M1T used 5mg every 12 hours 1st day.  Also after shower at the gym before work tonight, used 4-Derm 3 squirts.  1st time trying a transdermal.  Going to use twice a day.

 Added 4 extra grams of 4AD to the bottle.  I heated the bottle(in a pot of water<not boiling>) and did a lot of shaking.  Disolved well.

 Going to run M1t and 4AD for 3 weeks.  I only used M1t on the last cycle.  I hope this helps with the lethargy.  Anyway going to give it a try.

 Looks like the overtime has let up a bit, so I am going to have a lot more time to hit the gym, with some crazy workouts(Balls to the Wall!!!!)


----------



## BIG C (Aug 24, 2004)

Day 34-

Aug 24-

Diet-

Working 11-7am. Slept today woke and had a protein, bannana, peanut butter shake.

Going to the gym before going into work tonight. 

I will post workout later tonight.

Supp-

Same -have added Hawthorne Berry <565 mg 3 times daily> to help with blood pressure while on the M1T. I have not noticed the lower back pain I had last cycle.
__________________


----------



## BIG C (Aug 24, 2004)

Day 33 cont.

Just finished working out.

Work out-

Squat-
1x 10 bar
1x 8 135
1x 6 185
1x 6 225
1x 6 245
1x 4 275

Front Squat
1x 6 135
1x 6 155
1x 4 185

Good Mornings Standing
1x 10 bar
1x 8 95
1x 6 135

Leg Curls Standing one leg at a time
1x 10 30
2 x10 40

Leg Ext One Leg
1x 8 30
1x 8 40

Standing calf Raises( fast pace)
3x fail 95

Abs Side twist weighted
1x 8 30
1x 8 40
1x 8 50

Abs Crunches weighted
6x fail 

Legs are Jelly!!!  

First time doing back squats in a couple weeks.  Been concertrating on front squats due to lower back injury about a month and a half ago.  I feel the front squat is a lot stricter on the lower back, since you can't really lean forward on it at all.  I guess you could, but you really feel it if you are not doing it right.
Anyway my back felt great today.  Can't wait for deads tomm.

Not working all the overtime has really given me extra time to rest.

Diet-

Protein Shake before workout 830pm
protein shake and can of tuna after workout 1030 pm
Going to have a giant chicken/ beef soft taco in a couple hours and a few other meals while working tonight<every 2 1/2 to 3 hours>.

Supp-

M1T sides have gone well, still no lower back pain.  Do feel my blood pressure is a little high tonight.  Probably shuld have started the Hawthorne Berry a few days before cycle, so it would have been in my system.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 26, 2004)

Day 35-

 Hit the gym before work 11-7am.

 Workout-

 Hyper ext-
 2x 10

 Rack pulls(below knee)
 1x10 bar
 1x10 135
 1x 8 225
 1x6 315
 1x6 405

 Bent Over rows
 1x10 135
 1x8 185
 1x8 205

 Behind the Neck pulldowns
 1x10 90
 1x10 105
 1x10 125

 T-Bar rows
 1x 10 135
 1x 8 225
 1x 8 315

 Seated Machine Rows(Different tensions on each set of 3 no rest)
 3x3 90 (+20)
 3x3 110 (+20)
 3x3 110

 Close grip pull-ups
 1x fail

 Wide Grip pull ups
 1x fail

 Totally exausted!!!  Great workout and an awesome pump!!  


 Diet- 7 to 8 meals

 Supp- No changes


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

looking strong


----------



## BIG C (Aug 26, 2004)

Day 36-

Got some awesome sleep today. Needed the rest i pretty crappy night at work last night. Can't wait to get this last 11-7 am done tonight.

Going to hit the gym on the way to work today. I will post workout after I get to work tonight.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> looking strong


Thanks Bro!!

Lower back is doing a lot better since my injury felt awesome yesterday.  I believe I am going to start putting a break between Legs/ Back.  I was taking a day off between the 2, but I have been just taking the weekend off lately, instead of one off during the week.  

I think I will make my split 

1- Chest
2- Legs
3-Shoulders
4-Back
5-Arms
6,7 Off


----------



## BIG C (Aug 26, 2004)

Day 36 cont.

Workout-

Behind neck press
1x 10 bar
1x 10 95
1x 6 135
1x 6 155
1x 4 185

Shrugs
1x 10 bar
1x 10 135
1x 10 225
1x 8 275
1x 6 315
1x fail 135

Standing Milt
1x 10 bar
1x 8 95
1x 8 135
1x 5 155

Plate raise (to front)
3x 8 45

Rear Laterals
4x fail 50

Side laterals
1x fail 25
1x fail 30
1x fail 35
1x fail 20

Wieghted crunches
6x fail

Weighted side abs
3x 8 60

Shoulders feel great!


----------



## BIG C (Aug 27, 2004)

Day 37-

Day off today. Wiped out after working 11-7am shift all week. Going to hit arms tomm.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 28, 2004)

Day 38-

Hit the gym today, after washing and waxing the Mustang.  

Workout-

Close Grip Bench
1x10 bar
1x10 135
1x8 185
1x6 225
1x5 255(+10 +an extra rep)

Staight Bar Curls
1x10 bar
1x8 65
1x8 85
1x8 65

Lying Dumbell Ext.
2x8 45's
1x6 45's(15 sec rest between sets)

Hammer Curls
1x8 25's
1x8 30's
1x8 40's
1x8 45's

Push Downs
1x8 70
1x8 90
1x8 100(slow/ controlled)

Seated Incline Dumbell Curls
3x8 25's(slow/ hold at top and squeeze)

Skull Crushers
1x 8 80
1x 8 90
1x 8 110

Lower Ab work
3x fail 

Upper Ab Work
4x fail

Preacher Machine<burn out>
1x3x fail 50( 3 sets different tension setting no rest)

One arm cable pull downs<burn out>
1x fail 30
1x fail 40

Diet-

Slept in today didn't wake up till 9am
9am Peanutbutter on 2 pieces of wheat bread/ 2 scoop protein shake
11am Lean beef on wheat
2pm 2 scoop protein shake(pre wokout)
5pm 2 scoop protein shake, bannana, peanut butter, ice<post workout>/ lean beef soft taco<onion, cheese, jalepeno's>
Plan on at-least 2 other meals before bedtime.  One will be a can of Tuna.  Would be having chicken also today, but I need to hit the grocery store.

Supp-

Stopped using the 4Derm felt like it gave me a lot of water bloat.  Didn't like putting it on either.  I was a little worried about the wife being pregnant coming in contact with it too.

May go up another 5mg on M1T starting Monday.

Stength and the pumps are there just like the last time on cycle.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice close grips man .  One of my favs...


----------



## BIG C (Aug 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice close grips man . One of my favs...


Thanks for the props.


----------



## BIG C (Sep 1, 2004)

Day 40-

I had a lot of problems with the storm here, so I didin't make the gym.  I had a tree down in the yard <luckily it missed my shed and the house, the tree fell the other way>.  Looks like I have to get the chain-saw out again! Tornado and high winds and a ton of rain fell here in VA.  A lot of flooding here and a lot of destruction.  I live away from town, so we had a lot of flooded roads.

Day 41-

Finally got to hit chest today.  Road was closed(due to high H2O), but I was able to go around back roads to reach the gym.

Workout-

Bench<decided to do sets of 5 today>
1x 10 bar
1x 10 135
1x 5 225
1x 5 245
1x 5 265
1x 5 275
1x 10 225<burn out>

Decline Bench
1x 10 135
1x 5 225
1x 5 245

Incline Dumbell 
1x 8 75
1x 8 85
1x 8 95

Decline Cable flyes
1x 8 30
2x 8 40<slow and squezze at bottom>

Hammer Strength Press
1x 8 135
1x 6 170
1x 6 205

Reverse Grip Bench
1x 6 bar
1x 6 135
1x 6 185

Incline Dumbell Flyes
1x 8 25
1x 8 30
1x 8 35

Chest was destroyed!!

Did a lot of volume today.  I plan on hitting every body part to the max this week, since I am on the M1T right now.  Seems to help big time with strength and recovery.  I am not even sore after that crazy chest workout.  Yesterday after the workout, my chest was actually cramping up.
Diet-

Not on par the last few days, but I have had plenty of protein.  I did eat out and had shrimp and some awesome bread.  I just have had way too many empty cals.

Supp-
Same -going to 25 mg M1t today.  Going to take an extra tab between the other 2 doses<12 hours apart>

I hope to hit legs today.  The only problem is that my wife is going to the doctor today and I have to take her.  The baby may be too big to move to the abdomin area, so she may have to have a cesarian section instead of a normal birth.  I don't know how long we will be at the doc today.

I may just hit the cage here at home tonight instead of making the gym.


----------



## BIG C (Sep 1, 2004)

Day 43-

Probably should have just waited to hit the weights tomm, but I was hard headed and hit the power rack here at home tonight.

I felt worn out.  I guess using the chainsaw on that fallen tree and stacking all the wood was a little exausting.  Didn't feel very strong on squats.

Squat-
2x 8 135
1x 6 225
1x 3 295( felt very heavy)

Front squat
1x 6 135
1x 4 205( felt very heavy) LOL!!

Single Leg ext.
4x fail 45

leg curls
3x 8 45

Didn't do hardly any volume tonight, but felt exausted.  I guess atleast I got legs done for the week. LOL

Diet-

A lot better than yesterday.

Supp-

Same


----------



## BIG C (Sep 4, 2004)

Day 44-46

No workout's wife is in the hospital.  Been staying there day, and night.   I took a break today going to grab a quick workout at home.

Diet-
Sucks been eating hospital food!

Supp- 
Same

Workout-

Thought I would do a little of every body part I missed this week.
I am going to do some supersets to workout faster with less weight.  I alternate the extercises in each superset and no rest between each set.

<Superset>
Straight bar curls
1x 10 bar
3x 10 65

Wide grip pull downs
1x 10 60
3x 10 80

<Superset>
Close grip bench
1x10 bar
1x10 135
2x 6  205

Dumbell Hammer Curls
4x10 30's

<superset>
Militaries <standing>
4x 6 135

Close grip pulldowns
1x10 80
1x10 100
2x10 120

<superset 3 exc.>
Shrugs
3x 10 135

Pushdowns
1x 10 60
2x 10 80

Alt. Dumbell Curls
3x 10 30's

Quick workout!  Good pump though.  GOing to jump in the shower and back to see my wife at the hospital.


----------

